

Show HN: Your private Reddit, best topic messenger - jimiwen
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/trigger-topic-based-messenger/id968265755?mt=8

======
brotoss
If you want a private reddit...you can just make a private subreddit

I agree, the reddit comparison does not work here.

~~~
klapinat0r
Agreed. IRC fits better

~~~
jimiwen
And more conversational IRC, still have a lot of potential for mobile.

------
notatoad
does this actually have any relation to reddit, or is that just a comparison?
Your description doesn't really make it clear, it seems like it might not be
but you really mention reddit a lot.

if it isn't linked to reddit, then i don't really understand your tagline.
what is a "private reddit"?

~~~
jimiwen
Trigger uses Reddit-like structure but in for your private discussions. So it
provide more organisation to your conversations, or currently messaging apps.

Things are easier to find, you can have much better flow with all the
conversations.

~~~
steven2012
The comparison to reddit is terrible and confusing. I would remove this ASAP,
because all this really is is a What'sapp group conversation, with the twist
that you can group things by topic.

------
scrumper
I really like the suggested conversations feature. I think it would be
interesting if each of a wide group of friends could select specific
interests, then suggested conversations appear just to those people who are
interested in that class of topic. Looks slick as well.

Some questions:

\- How do you make money?

\- What's your privacy policy? How do you ensure message privacy (the app
description calls it 'private')?

\- Is it iOS only, or can I connect via the web, desktop client, Android etc.?

~~~
jamesshen
Hi I am James, the co-founder and CEO of Trigger. Thanks for asking. Please
add my Trigger to discuss more. ID - james Email - james@mobiusbobs.com

~~~
cjslep
When I go to add a contact, occasionally I see your id and email show up under
the search box besides "My ID / Email".

Edit: Got it to happen again. Was able to see it on my 4s.

~~~
jimiwen
Ok, we are working on it, bear with us. Should be back now!

------
zild3d
small grammar suggestion for your tagline - "a topic-based messenger that
organizes all of your conversations."

Also it wasn't clear to me what "my private reddit" meant at first. Aside from
that I think the suggested conversations from trending topics is a great
feature.

~~~
jimiwen
Yes we are testing out your suggestion of descriptive line "a topic-based
messenger that organizes all of your conversations." vs more catchy Reddit
derivative.

please find more detail: thetrigger.io

~~~
jimiwen
www.thetrigger.io

------
fiatjaf
This is awesome. I've been searching for things like this for a long time
(recently I've found Point and Branch), but hey, links! Links are web things,
not phone things.

~~~
jimiwen
Thanks, we are trying give better conversation experiences both contextually
and inter-personally.

------
jamesshen
I am sorry that the server went down for two minutes.... We got several
thousands new users at the same time and somehow our server processing went
wrong. Now should be ok !

------
WandH
So how does it work exactly ?

~~~
jimiwen
Hi WandH, I am jimi one of the co-founders of the Trigger team. Trigger is a
messenger that allows you to base your conversations on topic. It's a more
powerful for organisation and elegant way of doing IM.

Better conversations start from the trigger topics to friends to keeping up
every single conversation.

~~~
Fastidious
Yes, but how does it works? I think what we are asking is for technical
details (technology, servers, security, privacy)

~~~
davidlee1226
Basically we're using Node.js&Mongodb as server and use socket.io for the
realtime data transmission. Also we got a really complete RestfulAPI behind,
we're looking forward to release it and make more possibilities of the future
communication.

------
vitalus
Typo in your title!

~~~
jimiwen
upadted, cheers for pointing it out!

~~~
devty
typo here too! :p

~~~
jimiwen
:)

------
jimjim5566
Good!!!

